# Setting-up a Samsung F8000 Series LED TV with a Genie HR-34



## pgiammat (May 4, 2013)

I just purchased a Samsung F8000 series LED TV (which has not arrived yet). It will be going in the same location as my Genie HR34. Wired Internet goes to the Genie and the Genie distributes the Internet to my other HD-DVRs over SWiM. Other than the HD-DVRs, there are no Genie clients. Samsung TV will get Wired Internet. There is also WiFi N on the same network (for portable devices).

What is the best way to connect the Genie to the TV in order to get the most out of everything (conveniance, quality, speed, features)? Should the TV be connected with HDMI, just be an RVU client or both? What are the advantages and disadvantages? How should the remotes be setup and used?


----------



## texasbrit (Aug 9, 2006)

pgiammat said:


> I just purchased a Samsung F8000 series LED TV (which has not arrived yet). It will be going in the same location as my Genie HR34. Wired Internet goes to the Genie and the Genie distributes the Internet to my other HD-DVRs over SWiM. Other than the HD-DVRs, there are no Genie clients. Samsung TV will get Wired Internet. There is also WiFi N on the same network (for portable devices).
> 
> What is the best way to connect the Genie to the TV in order to get the most out of everything (conveniance, quality, speed, features)? Should the TV be connected with HDMI, just be an RVU client or both? What are the advantages and disadvantages? How should the remotes be setup and used?


Just connect the TV to the HR34 via HDMI, it will give you all the HR34 features and the fastest performance. IMHO the RVU capability is only useful where the TV is remote from the HR34, somewhere where you would not want to run an HDMI cable.


----------



## harsh (Jun 15, 2003)

If you chose to go the RVU route, it would cost you an additional $6/month and you would lose features (most notably, PIP).

The key to remembering what RVU might be useful for is that the R stands for Remote.


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

harsh said:


> The key to remembering what RVU might be useful for is that the R stands for Remote.


RVU is not an acronym.

http://www.rvualliance.org/resources/faq#21

But I get your point


----------



## harsh (Jun 15, 2003)

peds48 said:


> RVU is not an acronym.


I never suggested that it was.

If you read the whole entry,



> ...is intended to evoke a sense that the technology enables remote viewing of premium television content.


I'm making the rather short hop from "evoke a sense" to "stands for" because "evoke a sense" is silly talk.


----------



## HDSC (Jan 9, 2012)

harsh said:


> If you chose to go the RVU route, it would cost you an additional $6/month and you would lose features (most notably, PIP).
> 
> The key to remembering what RVU might be useful for is that the R stands for Remote.


So are you telling me if you order the HR44 or you get a 34 instead, that with no client you do not have to pay a 6.00 fee? That does not sound correct.


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

HDSC said:


> So are you telling me if you order the HR44 or you get a 34 instead, that with no client you do not have to pay a 6.00 fee? That does not sound correct.


If the Genie is the only receiver, yes. You will be charge a $6 fee but then you would see a credit


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

harsh said:


> I never suggested that it was.
> 
> *If you read the whole entry,*
> 
> I'm making the rather short hop from "evoke a sense" to "stands for" because "evoke a sense" is silly talk.


and if you read my whole entry I said " But I get your point"


----------



## Laxguy (Dec 2, 2010)

pgiammat said:


> I just purchased a Samsung F8000 series LED TV (which has not arrived yet). It will be going in the same location as my Genie HR34. Wired Internet goes to the Genie and the Genie distributes the Internet to my other HD-DVRs over SWiM. Other than the HD-DVRs, there are no Genie clients. Samsung TV will get Wired Internet. There is also WiFi N on the same network (for portable devices).
> 
> What is the best way to connect the Genie to the TV in order to get the most out of everything (conveniance, quality, speed, features)? Should the TV be connected with HDMI, just be an RVU client or both? What are the advantages and disadvantages? How should the remotes be setup and used?


As noted, HDMI seems the best bet by far. You'll also not have the $6 fee for RVU.... 
Your Sammy will probably have built in WiFi, which I use without issue, so that gives you more leeway if you need it.


----------



## HDSC (Jan 9, 2012)

I am not trying to hijack this thread but I do have an New F8000 installed, along with a F7100 both RVU's.. I am using HR2X's right now. Hoping for the HR44 later this month. So right now I have 3 HR's and 2 H's. With two new RVU TV's that I planned on hooking up plus adding 2 new HR24 along with my 1 owned HR24. What type of setup would you do? All are HD TV's and use HDMI cables. (I am thinking two RVU hookups with 3 HR24's). 

1.Entertainment Center: F8000
2. Library: F7100 
3. Kitchen: Samsung not RVU
4. Bedroom: Samsung not RVU
5. Deck: Sony not RVU ( I move this one outside when weather is good and entertaining)



** INPUT and/or comments appreciated**


----------



## Laxguy (Dec 2, 2010)

HDSC said:


> I am not trying to hijack this thread but I do have an New F8000 installed, along with a F7100 both RVU's.. I am using HR2X's right now. Hoping for the HR44 later this month. So right now I have 3 HR's and 2 H's. With two new RVU TV's that I planned on hooking up plus adding 2 new HR24 along with my 1 owned HR24. What type of setup would you do? All are HD TV's and use HDMI cables. (I am thinking two RVU hookups with 3 HR24's).
> 
> 1.Entertainment Center: F8000
> 2. Library: F7100
> ...


You'll of course need a SWiM 16 as you'll have a minimum of 11 tuners, and you can't have more than eight on either leg.
I might be inclined towards:
1. HR44
2. HR24
3. HR 24
4. C41 or H25
5. C41

Nice set up regardless! Let us know....


----------



## Laxguy (Dec 2, 2010)

You'll note I've omitted use of RVU, only because if it were me, I'd want the small and silent unit in the BR, and a small unit on a portable.


----------



## pgiammat (May 4, 2013)

Thanks for the input everyone! HDMI it is!


----------



## nelsonrl (Aug 16, 2007)

I have the same Samsung and agree with HDMI


----------

